# Found lost aarc pigeon



## mbdootz (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi I have a pigeon with a tag numbered AArc2010 1390. The poor thing flew into my house pretty hard and then she would not leave. Happy Ending...Pigeon owner located in Antioch Ca. Hey I found the owner of the bird. Thought you all might like the info in case you ever see a post from this area. The name and phone number of the current president of the local AArc . In case you ever hear of another found Pigeon. His name is Ronald Ross. His phone number is 1-510-375-2189. The club member /owner lives in Antioch and he lost 10 birds so maybe if someone found one they will post. His name is Jay and his number is 925-783-6878. Thought you might like to save the info. Just in case


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for taking the bird in and caring for it.

Is there anything else on the band besides "AArc2010 1390"?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

You might try:

Afro-American Roller Club (AARC)... long time club in the Bay area. 
Mark Williams - Secretary - email at [email protected] 
5876 Hunters Lane 
El Sobrante CA 94803 

See also:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-bird-aarc-2008-874-a-40352.html


----------



## mbdootz (Oct 31, 2010)

No it is an orange band and those were the only letters I will try the email you suggested. Thx...I live in Antioch,Ca. Any suggestions on food? I did rice for now. I do have greens. Do they eat greens?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Pigeons eat a few greens but it's more important to get a good seed mix for her. Cockatiel mix with safflower seed in it is fine for now. You can get it any any pet store and most grocery stores. Kaytee Dove Mix would be even better--Petco usually has it. 

Can you post a picture of the bird? 

I'm kind of far from you in San Jose, but if you can't locate the owner I can probably find a place for her if you can get her to me. 

-Cathy


----------



## mbdootz (Oct 31, 2010)

*Lost igeon-Antioch*

I can send a pic via email. Do you have an email? Mine is [email protected]nsvcs.com.


----------



## mbdootz (Oct 31, 2010)

*Found pigeon*

Hi this email bounced back. Do you have a phone number for this person?


ZigZagMarquis said:


> You might try:
> 
> Afro-American Roller Club (AARC)... long time club in the Bay area.
> Mark Williams - Secretary - email at [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Probably not. Most web sites just list e-mail addresses, not phone numbers too. 

I'll send you a private message.

-Cathy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've asked on the Roller-Talk Board as well as on the Roller Group on Facebook for current contact information for this club. The info I have is old and no good.

I did give them MBD's e-mail addy so hopefully someone with contact either her or I with the needed info.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, Terry! Hopefully we'll hear back from someone soon. I was also going to try the NBRC--or did you do that already? MB sent me a photo and the pij is definitely a roller. She got some seed for it and it ate eagerly. 

If the owner can't be found I'll take it, but my guess is the bird isn't more than a few miles from home. 

-Cathy


----------



## mbdootz (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey guys...thanks for the help. Never knew pigeon lovers were so close. I was not expecting contact so quickly Thanks She is a lot perkier today. Not so stressed out looking. Should I turn he/her loose to find her way home? She was with another bird when she hit the house. It flew off and she stayed. You said rollers don't stray far from home. Which means it could be someone in my neighborhood. Right?? Anyway, I also don't want her out there with no food if they are poor homing type of birds. I will wait until we see if we can make contact.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Thanks, Terry! Hopefully we'll hear back from someone soon. I was also going to try the NBRC--or did you do that already? MB sent me a photo and the pij is definitely a roller. She got some seed for it and it ate eagerly.
> 
> If the owner can't be found I'll take it, but my guess is the bird isn't more than a few miles from home.
> 
> -Cathy


It's fine to check with NBRC if someone wants to. I don't know if they will have any info on this club or not.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mbdootz said:


> Hey guys...thanks for the help. Never knew pigeon lovers were so close. I was not expecting contact so quickly Thanks She is a lot perkier today. Not so stressed out looking. Should I turn he/her loose to find her way home? She was with another bird when she hit the house. It flew off and she stayed. You said rollers don't stray far from home. Which means it could be someone in my neighborhood. Right?? Anyway, I also don't want her out there with no food if they are poor homing type of birds. I will wait until we see if we can make contact.


Please don't turn her loose. Let's give it a little time to see if we can find the owner and take it from there. Thanks so much for assisting this bird!

Terry


----------



## mbdootz (Oct 31, 2010)

NP she is safe and being fed. I will wait


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

mbdootz said:


> NP she is safe and being fed. I will wait


No, please don't release her. Even though she was with another bird she may not be able to find her way home especially since she whacked the side of the house. As a lone bird she would be _very_ vulnerable to hawks. 

You could try putting up fliers around your neighborhood. You might even take a walk around and see if you can hear or see a pigeon loft. 

-Cathy


----------



## mbdootz (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Ending...Pigeon owner located in Antioch Ca. Hey I found the owner of the bird. Thought you all might like the info in case you ever see a post from this area. The name and phone number of the current president of the local AArc . In case you ever hear of another found Pigeon. His name is Ronald Ross. His phone number is 1-510-375-2189. The club member /owner lives in Antioch and he lost 10 birds so maybe if someone found one they will post. His name is Jay and his number is 925-783-6878. Thought you might like to save the info. Just in case


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

This is such great news! And thanks for posting here. It's possible more lost rollers may show up.


----------

